# Blackout Bag/Kit



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

As my first semester of college is coming to an end, i realize that how i get from place to place is mostly dependant on lights. in the dorms, if you're not in a dorm room, there are no windows, being nine floors up, it could pass for the same distance underground, there's no natural light. also various shortcuts through basements to cut travel time.

So i ask all of you, where do you find yourselves daily? the buildings you work in, walk through, even during the day, what would happen if the lights went out? would a flashlight be all you need? i'm posting this to see what you all think you might need in a blackout situation stuck indoors. take in mind when the lights go out, so do electronically controlled doors. 

i keep a small mag flashlight in my backpack that is always on me when i'm out, another small flashlight in my desk drawer, and a headlamp in my closet.

so what would y'all suggest?

thanks in advance, 
bstickler92


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor (Aug 18, 2010)

I am at a college to and I have thought about the lighting problem too. I have a mag light in my pack, a couple of emergency candles, and a keyring flashlight.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm surprised the colleges are without emergency lighting should there be a power failure. I'd think i would be a requirement, just like fire pulls and such.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

bczoom said:


> I'm surprised the colleges are without emergency lighting should there be a power failure. I'd think i would be a requirement, just like fire pulls and such.


I would imagine there to be emergency lighting so i just took a walk around my floor and the only other lighting other than the normal fluorescent lights were the fire strobes and a couple exit signs that will most likely not be able to light the hallway in the event they stayed on if the power went out. so no purpose build emergency lights on my floor at least


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

to add to my previous message, i checked the stairwells and the ground level hallways(only staff really go down there, i take it because it's shorter), no emergency lights at all, looks likely for at least the ERC.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I try not to leave home without a pocket size LED flashlight. Takes up just a little space and makes a world of difference in the unexpected dark.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My guess would be the emergency lights be built inta them flourescent fixtures, less vandilism that way.

We work in lots a light free areas. Good headlamp be what we use, one bulb be krypton the other er 3 led's. We use em prolly 25 ta 30 hours a week.

A good led mag size flashlight be the one from sears, the craftsman led flashlight I got be 2 years old an still works as good as new. Mag lights led wen't in the trash bout 3 weeks after I bought it, just wasn't reliable.

Our emergency flashlight be a 5 cell mag lite.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

You could get a cyalume breakable light stick. That might be useful without posing a fire hazard!


Go 'eers!


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

I work in the 4th floor and natural daylight is dim when power goes out. Windows are too small.

In preparation for this I have made 3 layers of kits ( light, knife , tools). First kit in my pocket ALL times is in a multitool sheath in my pocket. Tiny flashlight + 2 small folding knives + tiny mutlitool + folding scissors

Second kit is in a pouch within my work bag. It has a flashlight or two plus other multipurpose items. There is also a necklace type kit of small flashlight and tools 

Third kit stays in my locker in the office all the time. It includes tealights, spare socks, Pic lighter, matches , bigger multitool ..etc. You get the idea. 

So, I suggest you keep a small "emergency pouch" within your backpack. In it you can put a headlamp, flashlights ..etc. Alternatively you can use a belt sheath for a small kit. 

Also cyalume lights are good for blackouts as Gator said. 

Check the laws regarding knives and multitools.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> My guess would be the emergency lights be built inta them flourescent fixtures, less vandilism that way.


the fluroescents down there are bare, basically the tube set into two contacts from the ceiling. there were some fixtures that looked like they used to hold incandescents but they don't work anymore. i haven't got a chance to check many of the buildings downtown lately, i leave for break on friday so i'll have to check later.

so it sounds like chem lights, flashlights, and the good old multitool. you don't really need much but i wanted to see what y'all thought of and if i was forgetting something(i've got a problem with that)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have an ultra-mini wind-up flash light (mini wind up flashlight - Google Search) that I carry with me, but, I also have battery powered LED lighting (coin, AA-cell, C-cell and D-cell batteries) that fill other areas (one in my lunch-bag for work, one in each vehicle, several different models in each BOB-pack) ... can never have too many flashlights for different needs.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

My cell phone has an LED flashlight built into it. I'm not permitted to carry my personal cell at work but other than that I'm never without it. It's not much but it'll get you out of a pinch and it's always charged, as I charge my phone every night. Getting yourself a phone with this option would free up room in your pockets/pack for other stuff.


----------

